# making your own flake food



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

is it possible to make your own flake food?
i was thinking this:
boiling carrots, cooking peas, some cucumber, and some zukes.
and taking all of these ingredients and put it in a blender or soething and get it ground up, squeeze as much juice a possible from it, flatten it out
and then bake it. would this work? or is there anything else that i can make, similar to the ingredients? thanks

and oh yah.. where is the nutrition section of the site? (is there one)


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I think store bought flakes would be much cheaper!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We don't have a nutrition section anymore.

Making flakefood is a real pain. It's doable, but not worth the effort & waste.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i must say this has been one encouraging thread!!! :')

why is there no nutrition section anymore? thats a pretty important part of the fishes life is there diet.

i am gonna try and make pea flakes, and i didnt ask of how hard/pain it is to make them, i was wondering how to make them.
i am shelling a cup of peas right now (taking forever) and i am gonna mince em, flatten' em, bake em. (hopefully it works)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

the only problem I can see with making your own flakes is the adding of vitamins. Can you do that?
Reading a can of flakes indicates there are also other elements besides just veggies.
I make my own dog treats so I know that it takes a while too to find something the critter will actaully eat especially after they get used to the taste of bought food.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

vitamins? i though that the vitamins came with the vegetables, that must just be me though. lol

so do i bake em?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

No one is answering that because no one does it.
It's too much work, not cost effective and the store bought food works well for the fish.


----------

